# Finally finished. What do you think?



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

I finally finished my costume & did my Halloween photos last night. What do you guys think of it?

Here's the link to the photos: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9542&id=301800268&fbid=509722817249

They're kind of big to post here, so just click the link  Everything but the contact lenses & dress made by Black Water FX.

P.S.: You don't need to have a FaceBook account to view.


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

looks good had fun doing the makeup and prosthetic s


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG that is sick. I think i just threw up in my mouth a little. I don't know what the contest is you entered...but you should win hands down. You did an outstanding job on that make up and SFX. The dress looks great, I mean horrid, too. Definitely a 10 out of 10.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

JustWhisper: Thank you  I haven't entered yet. I'm looking for more to enter but having no luck atm. Maybe it's too early. ^.^


----------



## WickedOne14 (Sep 22, 2010)

_Shhhweettt!! Lurve it!!! Well done._


----------



## moonie78 (Jul 18, 2010)

i love your makeup !!!! how did you breath lol


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

moonie78: very carefully lol. Most was breathing through my mouth.


----------



## Swayer (Oct 18, 2010)

There is a costume contest on Dailymotion.com, for winning money 

http://www.dailymotion.com/contest/camera_obscura_contest


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Great job! Love the glass shards!


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Swayer: The only Halloween related contest I saw a video contest called "Camera Obscura Terrifying Costume Contest".


----------



## Stoo (Sep 19, 2010)

That looks freakishly gruesome, nice work! 
How long does it take to put that together?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Now *THAT'S* what _I'm_ talkin' about!!!

I love a girl who isn't afraid to look grusome. Absolutely love it.

You have inspired me to go the grusome route this year, myself. Was thinking about it, but that made up my mind.

You rock, girl.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

There's a broad line between *tee hee red food coloring and vampire teeth* and _oh god I just fell through a plate glass window_. 

You have completely careened through that line. I applaud you on this glorious makeup work.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Stoo: It took about a day to do the dress & around 3 hours for everything else
MHooch: Thank you!
Wrench: Well, I don't like to look fake  lol


----------

